# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Dried food for guppies

## 14litre

Hi,

My guppies are rejecting the dried food (pellet). I prefer to feed it dried food than live ones. 

does anyone know any dried food that the guppies will eat continuously as if it is so delicious?  :Grin: 

Thank you in advance.

----------


## SirBest

Starve the fishes for a few days and they will be receptive.

----------


## allblacks

> Hi,
> 
> My guppies are rejecting the dried food (pellet). I prefer to feed it dried food than live ones. 
> 
> does anyone know any dried food that the guppies will eat continuously as if it is so delicious? 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Feed it every other day..they will be more receptive towards what you serve on the menu.. :Smile:

----------


## kaner

It is harder for them to accept dry food if the guppy you acquired has been eating live food through its life. But as bros here commented, after starving, it will slowly accept it.

----------


## allblacks

I feed my guppies both live tubifex and dry pellets on alternate days.
They are ok with both.. Although their preferred choice is live food which they greet with more enthusiasm (but of course).

----------


## 14litre

oh.. i see.. thanks for the advice guys.

I will stop feeding today n tmr, then dip my finger in on the 3rd day, maybe they will "chew" on my finger also.  :Very Happy: 

just kidding, learnt a new tip today.  :Well done:  Cheers.

----------


## SirBest

Mind if I ask, what brand of guppy pellets are you feeding to your fishes?

----------


## 14litre

> Mind if I ask, what brand of guppy pellets are you feeding to your fishes?


Sure. It's the bottle on the left.

----------


## vannel

I feed my guppies with Hikari Fancy Guppy and tubifex when I have some.

----------


## 14litre

Thanks for the info guys. Don't know if I should get a new pellet food for my guppies. Just fed them (after almost 2 days of starving) and some still reject the food. sigh..

----------


## allblacks

> Thanks for the info guys. Don't know if I should get a new pellet food for my guppies. Just fed them (after almost 2 days of starving) and some still reject the food. sigh..


I also have many types of dried food as my guppies don't eat a particular brand.
So it's normal to have a few brands of pellets. I end up feeding my tubifex worms on those unpopular guppy pellets.

----------


## 14litre

> I also have many types of dried food as my guppies don't eat a particular brand.
> So it's normal to have a few brands of pellets. I end up feeding my tubifex worms on those unpopular guppy pellets.


Thanks for sharing. 
let me see if I can get other dried food. wow.. that's a good way to "recycle" the unpopular pellets.  :Smile:

----------


## allblacks

> Thanks for sharing. 
> let me see if I can get other dried food. wow.. that's a good way to "recycle" the unpopular pellets.


I observes that my guppies like fine grained pellets. They shun the bigger grains somehow ... Hikari brand is a good bet. I use them for my guppies, C.pandas and guppy fries. :Smile:

----------


## 14litre

> I observes that my guppies like fine grained pellets. They shun the bigger grains somehow ... Hikari brand is a good bet. I use them for my guppies, C.pandas and guppy fries.


Is this the one? 

042055221023-FancyGuppy-SemiFloatingGranule-0.png

----------


## vannel

That would be it. Slightly expensive but as usual its a quality product from Hikari. I also use First Bites from Hikari as well for the first few days of a drop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 14litre

thanks guys. I'll go and get this one. Cheers.

----------


## SirBest

You can try feeding them with pellets from New Life Spectrum. Premier prized food though for your fishes but my beloved fishes simply love it.

----------


## 14litre

> You can try feeding them with pellets from New Life Spectrum. Premier prized food though for your fishes but my beloved fishes simply love it.


Thanks for the information.  :Well done:

----------


## Ripper

i used hikari's micro wafer.. like what many bros here mentioned, feed every other day

----------


## Bieffe

My fish prefer micro pallets from Auquri. When I feed flakes from Ocean Fresh...they don't eat just few bites then when I add more no takers all float to bottom.

----------


## 14litre

Thanks for sharing the information, guys.

I forgot to post an update here, that I have went to buy the Hikari fancy guppy micro pellets. 
my guppies were enjoying at the beginning, probably after having starved for a couple of days.

gradually they don't seems to enjoy it anymore, but....... the good thing is, they are eating the other pellet food (red bottle on my earlier picture) which was meant for my mini crayfish. haha.. it doesn't bother me, as long as they are eating... and even better if my crayfish starts swimming to the surface to eat the guppies food instead. wahahaha...  :Grin:

----------


## Proster12

hikari is always the best when its comes to dried food for guppies IMO.

----------


## HappyGuppies

> Sure. It's the bottle on the left.


Haha, that's my guppies' favourite dried food! I supplement it with brine shrimps daily too.

----------


## EdwinTay

hey guys

I find those small pellets not very cost efficient. What I did was to buy those luohan/ goldfish pellets in plastic bags ($4-5 per bag) & pound them. (Make sure no water gets mixed into the food.) I think they are made from the same ingredients. One plastic bag is equivalent to about 5-6 bottles - so that's a saving of 500%.

----------

